# October Meeting (Tomorrow), Moss Request



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

If anybody has any clean (free of hair algae) java moss or the like they would be willing to get rid of I could "really" use some. I appreciate it very very much!!! 

Thank you!
Randall


----------

